# Suche Aufbau und/oder Auffrischuns Kurse



## pcsdt (27 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Forums Mitglieder,
Ich habe vor ca.10 Jahren mein SPS-Techniker bei der Firma SIEMENS SIMATIC S5 erfolgreich abgeschlossen und war sehr gern als Technischer-Programmierung aktiv.
Und seit ca. 8 Jahren bin Ich aus dem ganzen komplett raus.
Jetzt möchte ich meine Kenntnisse Auffrischen und Updaten, meine Frage wäre an euch in wieweit Ihr Erfahrung oder konkrete Adressen für mich habt oder Erfahrung (Positive)mit einem Anbieter?
Ich bin jetzt im IT Bereich aktiv und möchte wieder in die SPS Programmierung zurück.

Ich danke im Voraus .
Gruß


----------



## Markus (27 Oktober 2010)

neben siemens selbst bietet grollmus sehr viele kurse an, und da die das seid jahren machen gehe ich davon aus dass die das auch gut machen! 

die posten regelmäsig ihr angebot hier im forum, z.b. hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39654


ansonsten bieten die ahndwerkskammern und in manchen städten auch die volkshochschulen kurs an...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

hier noch ein Anbieter mit guten Ruf aus dem Raum Nürnberg:

http://www.s4ti.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=101&Itemid=56&lang=de


----------



## Jan (5 November 2010)

*Habe mit dem bfe sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht.*

Hallo,

ich habe am bfe in Oldenburg ( www.bfe.de ) am SPS-Kompaktkurs mit anschließender SPS-Techniker-Prüfung nach VDMA/ZVEI teilgenommen und später auch am bfe meinen Meister gemacht.
Ich bin total zufrieden. Erfahrene Dozenten, die selbst schon Jahrelang programmiert haben und auch Fragen beantworten. 

Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, zwischen dem Kompaktkurs und dem Intensivkurs zu wählen, würde ich den Intensivkurs empfehlen, weil er viel mehr Praxis  beinhaltet. 

Beim bfe kann man einfach anrufen und sich informieren.
Im Internet stehen auch schon viele Infos.

Es hat auch schon Firmen aus Süddeutschland und aus der Schweiz gegeben, die ihre Mitarbeiter zum bfe geschickt haben.


----------

